# Sarah Susanka, The Not So Big House



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I just put Sarah Susanka's new book _The Not so Big Life_ on hold at the library. So I thought I'd ramble a bit about her and her books for my friends here at Cheftalk.

Sarah is an architect. One of her home designs was even used on HomeTime (Hometime on TV- Managing Home Construction as I recall ) though it's not small at about 4000 square feet. Another of her houses was featured on a segment of This Old House in epdisode 2305. I attended one her presentations at our city library a few years back.

She's written a number of books on the topic of the Not so Big House ( The Not So Big House ) emphasizing quality, detail and comfort over size, ostentation and cookie cutter homes; about building spaces you like and will use every day instead of a big uncomfortable mcmansion. Essentially it's using the psychology of architecture to nurture yourself in your home.

As a fan of architecture, I find her approach and designs refreshing while remaining timeless, beautiful, and functional. For the folks here at Cheftalk, her kitchens and dining arrangements might be small, but she's showing designs for average home-owners. She's not averse to upsizing things that you actually use.

Her books are widely available, have great photography and plans showing how the design is implemented and the details that make it work. The website is pretty good too.

Phil


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I have two of her books. Man, that's what my house wants to be.  Later, when we have time, and a hundred grand! LOL!


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have to agree on the fact of taking what you have and making it yours. So far growing up I've found that it's the little bits and pieces during decoration that helped pull together rooms in the house. 

Granted, my family loves cheesy things so we have all kinds of tacky stuff hanging on the walls that shows what we're like.

Might be jumping off topic here but:

What's some of your favorite things hanging on your walls or decorating your house?

My two favorites are 2 painting I have: 

1. Louis Armstrong on a corner outside a jazz club on New Orleans
2. Titled: "My Dog Loves Jazz". It's a guy on a chair playing trumpet for his dog and the dog has this cheesy grin on his face enjoying himself.


----------

